# the snow thread



## daniel0731ex (Dec 10, 2009)

you are free to post anything about snows in this thread 


we got 10 feets of snow here in toronto!! yay!


EDIT: oops, i meant 10* Inches* of snow. i seems to be making occasional minor mistakes on units.


----------



## (R) (Dec 10, 2009)

Dont rub it in, Im in VA and we never have snow where I live, all around, but never over us


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 10, 2009)

Spoiler



Too many threads.


----------



## Faz (Dec 10, 2009)

What's a snow?


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 10, 2009)

California. In the middle. In the valley. No snow down here.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 10, 2009)

I LOOOOOVE SNOW. Snowboarding, skiiing and sledding W00t. Today is first snow of the season!


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 10, 2009)

Yay for sleet!


----------



## Edmund (Dec 10, 2009)

10 FEET?! I was hoping for a 2hr delay today but i got zero 
Normally Pittsburgh doesn't get much in December or anytime at all but January prob the most.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 10, 2009)

CHICAGO FTW! We just got 4 inches. WOO.


----------



## KevinK (Dec 10, 2009)

I hate snow. I hate slow transportation caused by snow, I hate being cold, I hate slipping on patches of ice that I couldn't see due to the snow, and I hate it when the snow makes the bottom of my pants wet from walking through the snow. We got snow on last Thursday, yesterday, and today. I hate snow.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 10, 2009)

New Zealand gets snow... On the mountains.
Yay for skiing :]


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 10, 2009)

This thread is depressing.

I hate living in a place where the chance of snow is about as high as the chance it would start raining miniature giraffes at 2AM everyday, for 3 weeks.

Oh, and the fact that it was nearly 90 degrees on Christmas day last year makes it all the better. I hate Florida. -_-


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 10, 2009)

SkateTracker said:


> This thread is depressing.
> 
> I hate living in a place where the chance of snow is about as high as the chance it would start raining miniature giraffes at 2AM everyday, for 3 weeks.
> 
> Oh, and the fact that it was nearly 90 degrees on Christmas day last year makes it all the better. I hate Florida. -_-



be a canadian!


----------



## Logan (Dec 10, 2009)

9 inches here in Minnesota! SNOW DAY! We haven't had a snow day in like years so i was happy. Too bad i'm sick.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 10, 2009)

We've got plenty of snow to go around up here in the frigid north, eh? Just came in from the blizzard fending off polar bears with a shotgun, an axe, and maple syrup. Fun.  And don't forget my fur Davy Crocket hat and plaid lumberjack shirt.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 10, 2009)

Caedus said:


> We've got plenty of snow to go around up here in the frigid north. A.K.A Canada. Just came in from the blizzard fending off polar bears with a shotgun, an axe, and maple syrup. Fun.  And don't forget my fur Davy Crocket hat and plaid lumberjack shirt.



Dude, you went rogue.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 10, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > We've got plenty of snow to go around up here in the frigid north. A.K.A Canada. Just came in from the blizzard fending off polar bears with a shotgun, an axe, and maple syrup. Fun.  And don't forget my fur Davy Crocket hat and plaid lumberjack shirt.
> ...



I love mocking the stereotypical Canadian image.


----------



## Logan (Dec 10, 2009)

Caedus said:


> We've got plenty of snow to go around up here in the frigid north. A.K.A Canada. Just came in from the blizzard fending off polar bears with a shotgun, an axe, and maple syrup. Fun.



"what did you use?" ..... "A fricken 12-gage, what do you think?"

Napolian dynamite reference. ^


----------



## jave (Dec 10, 2009)

i live in and am from south east asia. got no snow here. hmm.....


----------



## mcciff2112 (Dec 10, 2009)

SkateTracker said:


> I hate living in a place where the chance of snow is about as high as the chance it would start raining miniature giraffes at 2AM everyday, for 3 weeks.



I would so much rather have that than snow. Imagine how cool it would be if miniature giraffes fell from the sky..


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 10, 2009)

A thread about snow needs proper capitalization!


----------



## Edmund (Dec 10, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Caedus said:
> ...



I know it's great.
WHO SAID ONLY ALASKANS GO ROGUE?! CAEDUS PROOF


----------



## Caedus (Dec 10, 2009)

Logan said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > We've got plenty of snow to go around up here in the frigid north. A.K.A Canada. Just came in from the blizzard fending off polar bears with a shotgun, an axe, and maple syrup. Fun.
> ...



Well duh, but my neighbours have been trying to get me to use my nunchuku skills on them. You've gotta have good skills to survive in the north.

^Canadianized Napoleon Dynamite quote.


----------



## Logan (Dec 10, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Caedus said:
> ...



OH you do, eh? We don't like that don'cha know. Ya, ubetcha!


p.s. more like (cubetcha )


----------



## Caedus (Dec 10, 2009)

Really, eh? Well for those of you that don't know here's what I *really* look like.







This was my day off, so I wasn't in my igloo, but you get the general idea.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 10, 2009)

*GASP*


----------



## Edmund (Dec 10, 2009)

HHAHAHAHAHAHAH. Caedus I never pictured that of you but hey I should pay more attention to locations I guess


----------



## Caedus (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah, this is how I pictured you:
Image

Yes, hockey is the only sport Canadians care about...


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 10, 2009)

I like snow


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 10, 2009)

Snow is nice.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 10, 2009)

pink cubes FTW


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 10, 2009)

rowe should have won....


----------



## Edmund (Dec 10, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Yes, hockey is the only sport Canadians care about...



I heard they like lacrosse.

Oh and curling


----------



## nathanajah (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow, snow!!!
...
....
wait...
Indonesia has a tropical climate...:fp


----------



## Caedus (Dec 10, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, hockey is the only sport Canadians care about...
> ...



Lacrosse. Lol. No one actually cares about lacrosse.


----------



## ianini (Dec 10, 2009)

The day it snows here, pigs will fly.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 10, 2009)

ianini said:


> The day it snows here, pigs will fly.



Doesn't it near you but in the mountains?


----------



## ianini (Dec 10, 2009)

That about 8 hours away in mammoth.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 10, 2009)

ianini said:


> That about 8 hours away in mammoth.



That far? Dang. My sister goes to college in Pepperdine and she didn't make em sound to far.


----------



## shicklegroober (Dec 10, 2009)

snow sucks it should stay in the mountains where it belongs with people who like it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 10, 2009)

I only like snow if I get school off for it. Even then, I may not like it.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 10, 2009)

wow, in the center of spain...sunny, here it only snows for 2, 3 days max.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 10, 2009)

I just got 2 snow days, a foot of snow & some awesome sledding.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 2, 2011)

Bump.
Chicago just got hit with a blizzard. To give you an idea of how much snow we got, here's what happened when I opened my door. 


Spoiler


----------



## ianography (Feb 2, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Bump.
> Chicago just got hit with a blizzard. To give you an idea of how much snow we got, here's what happened when I opened my door.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
I think you win.


----------

